
Head of china internet censorship fall - Ceezy
http://shanghaiist.com/2017/11/23/lu-wei-downfall-censorship.php
======
hahahaha23
Don’t think he fell because of performing censorship. Someone will replace
him, and the censorship will continue. Nothing to celebrate here.

